# Schwinn prewar



## buickmike (Oct 8, 2015)

Who was selling the repop legs for the 6 hole rack? Need prewar length. And info on availability.  Thanks


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a whole rack for sale. Prewar repop…..


----------



## buickmike (Oct 8, 2015)

Pm sent thanks


----------



## buickmike (Oct 9, 2015)

Pictures?


----------



## buickmike (Oct 16, 2015)

Leads all dried up
Still need prewar rack for 39 motorbike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 16, 2015)

buickmike said:


> Leads all dried up
> Still need prewar rack for 39 motorbike



http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=252122997145&alt=web 



buickmike said:


> Pictures?





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 16, 2015)

buickmike said:


> Leads all dried up
> Still need prewar rack for 39 motorbike



Email him. He makes them and probably has more

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks master obi ; I bought those legs.           Last night while looking thru some old threads I noticed you mentioned that he made the rack? I have been in contact with him recently never thought to mention it.If I put the postwar top on my bike the boys will call it a frankenbike. Still I hope to find and install genuine parts as they can be found. Spence gets them from time to time.just have to watch and wait. Got to rebuild a ND now- then derust rim.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## buickmike (Oct 19, 2015)

Pic- with diff. seat.but couldn't adjust play out of ND. Without drag. Didn't know you could keep crossbars from rattling with the cork.


----------

